# 12mg progynova



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

HI,
I am currently on day 7 of progynova on 6 tabs a day.
I am having a scan tomorrow.

Just wondering if anyone else was/has been on this dose and how long until ET.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

I start my tabs tomorrow, I'm on 1 aday for 5 days, then 2, then 3. My scan is on 17th to check lining, then ET a week later.

Good luck with everything

Dawn x


----------

